# {HaCk} Smurfs Village ##UnlimiteD## Smurf Berries --Root Required--



## wrxtc714

Hack Smurf's Village 

##FOR ROOT USERS ONLY##

This is for everyone that plays Smurf's Village
I Originally got this method from an iphone site for the iphone version
The Hack will give you 1,025,535 Coins to start and 15,755,544 Smurf berries
it's a ton of smurf berries thta's why I say unlimited. I doubt anyone could use them all up.
Anyways 
Download this file Here http://db.tt/HsFaSwrp

THIS WILL DELETE YOUR CURRENT GAME

First make sure the game isnt running because if it is it will automatically copy over the file
Go to the game and push back until it closes all the way 
or you could restart your phone just to be sure

Using Es File Manager or Root Explorer Copy the file from the download folder on your sdcard and move it to the following folder on your phone
/Data/Data/com.capcom.smurfsandroid/files/ 
Overwrite default01.smurfmap

I have to go right now but ill be back later to explain in more detail and edit this post with a guide to do it yourself as well


----------



## cybourg

Does not seems to work, however I am highly anticipating more update from you.


----------



## Trystan34

.


----------



## ronricoviper

Yes, this does still work. I just used it about an hour ago and I'm on level 9. I only used it because I don't want to waste ALL of my time on this game. Just doing it for quick fun.


----------



## tomisborg

i cannot find the folder /Data/Data/com.capcom.smurfsandroid/files/
actually I cannot find the location of the game anywhere

I tried ES file manager, after I didnt find it on astro, but no luck. where the fudge is the game stored? I also tried swithcing between phone and SD storage

I can find virtually all my games, but not this one..

I am on cyanogen 7 with nexus one.


----------



## snowking56

Me too i can't find /Data/Data/com.capcom.smurfsandroid/files/. Help me plzz...Thank's


----------



## Chrystal

Hi there,
I just applied this hack yesterday and it worked *perfectly*. I had even the latest update applied, the Christmas one and it worked.
It is sad that you have to start all over again but, hey 1,025,535 Coins and 15,755,544 Smurf berries is like to win the lottery in the Village!!







Well worth it. Besides, I don't adhere to the hidden gambling and theft by Beeline, with their "little"charging for the Smurfberries... They are really the pirates.  

For clarification purposes, I did exactly what wrxtc714 said:
1st) This hack is for *android *OS *only*.
2nd) Your phone has to be "*rooted*". Among other things, rooted means that you can access the "root" of the file system which is locked by default, to prevent less savvy users erase important files. (More info about rooting here: http://www.androidauthority.com/rooting-for-dummies-a-beginners-guide-to-root-your-android-phone-or-tablet-10915/)
3rd) You need to get the file *default01.smurfmap* made available by wrxtc714 in his/her post and copy it to your sd card.
4th) When your phone is rooted, you can use some special software like ES File Explorer (Free) or Root Explorer (Paid) to access the root ("/") of your phone file system. I have ES File Explorer and still I was not able to see the root, because* I didn't know* that I had to:
4a) Go to the settingsof ES File Explorer and change my "Home Directory" path from "/mnt/sdcard/" to "/"​4b) *enable Root Explorer*. and click Yes to the warning signs. ​5th) From inside ES File Explorer:
5a) go to your sdcard, look for the file you downloaded *default01.smurfmap, *long press, copy.
5b) Level up until you can not go any further ("/").
5c) Look for the "data" folder.
5d) Inside look for another "data" folder and
5e) Inside look for com.capcom.smurfsandroid and finally
5f) look for the "files" folder.
5g) inside. Click "paste". You will see a warning about overwriting. Click OK.

Start the game and... you won the lottery!!!!


----------



## c3cilka

Hi,

especially thank you for the procedure.

Unfortunately, I do not know what I'm doing wrong aftermaking the previous procedure, I really added Smurfberries and all the coin, but the game quickly passes into the fourth round and then resets itself and returns to the first round. 

Please advise what am I doing wrong?

Advance thank you very much for your answer


----------



## Tauche

Hey, i'd like to know which hex codes i have to change to get a lot of smurfberries in my current own game.


----------



## julia57000

Thank for this procedure, it's amazing !! I love this game but the price for smurfberries is ridiculous, too expensive 9usd ok but 99 ??? are they crazy ???


----------



## julia57000

somebody have update the smurf's village ? have you lost your smurfberries ?


----------



## mbah_darmo

thanks for the tricks!
it works great!


----------



## corii

it doesnt work anymore... i already tried in my root galaxy s2, with every single step that mention in this thread, but still doesnt work.... 
any suggest??


----------



## morg1966

Any help please would not work for me 
is it it because of game is updated


----------



## corii

morg1966 said:


> Any help please would not work for me
> is it it because of game is updated


yes thats correct,.... any help pleaseeeee????


----------



## arifwawah

Greetings
My name Arif Wahyudi, i;am used samsung Note (GT-N7000)
yesterday I used the Jelly Bean 4.0 and I can use it the way you can and I even got to level 40. but, after I upgraded the Jelly Bean 4.1.2, and I use the same way, I was back to level 1 again and I smurfberry to zero again :gocry: :gocry: :angry: :angry: XO ....

Please explain and help you ...

This is my email : [email protected]

Please reply my message in this forum or email :grin: :goodcry: :goodcry: :goodcry:


----------



## jeanmattar

Hi

I used this procedure a year ago with my samsung galaxy S3 and it worked successfully

but unfortunately I broke my phone a month ago

Then I got a new S3

I rooted my phone and installed smurfs' village and tried to crack it the same way

but I found that the patch doesn't work anymore 

is there any other ways to do with the latest version of smurfs' village?


----------

